# A rear venting/flue Wood Stove



## jamesly007 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello everyone I'm new,  I just need advice on which brand has a rear venting Wood stove (under $1500USD)since I have a masonry chimney in my house, I don't have enough height clearance for a top venting. Thank you! Also, I need to heat up an area of about 2000 feet, can be less.


----------



## begreen (Aug 22, 2018)

That's a tough call unless the stove is small. Most rear-vent stoves are cast iron. They often cost more than steel stoves. There are some inserts in that price range or lower that may give you more capacity and offer a better deal. What is the lintel height for the fireplace?


----------



## jamesly007 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hello Mr.begreen, I measured it and it is 20 inches, but the masonry is lifted about 16 inches off the floor, I can have the stove smaller though, maybe to some 1800-1600 sqft. Thank you. Also, I went to the Pacific energy website and I can't see the rear vent option? The Jotul is nice though.


----------



## begreen (Aug 23, 2018)

That is a low lintel. I don't think you are going to find a rear vent stove that will work and sit on the hearth. Even most inserts are taller that 20". The stove would have to sit on the floor in front of the hearth on its own hearth pad.  Is that an option? An Enviro Kodiak 1200 insert might just fit, but it would be close.


----------



## jamesly007 (Aug 23, 2018)

I can understand that, but I prefer a wood stove more still, do you still have any smaller ones you know that rear vents? Thank you!


----------



## begreen (Aug 23, 2018)

I think one of the lowest rear vent stoves needs about 24" clear to the top of the rear flue outlet.


----------



## jamesly007 (Aug 23, 2018)

That is fine. Because I am placing it outside of the masonry fire place.


----------



## begreen (Aug 23, 2018)

Jotul, Hampton, Quadrafire (Explorer), Hearthstone make rear vent stoves. Check with local dealers, but all will be above $2000. The Hampton H300 may have the best price.


----------



## jamesly007 (Aug 23, 2018)

I know, if it wasn't the minimum height limit for a top vent and the masonry fireplace being only 36 inches above ground it is hard for me to install a top vent. What do you think about the buck stove?


----------



## begreen (Aug 23, 2018)

The Buck 261 is a model that we very rarely hear reports on. I've never seen one in person so I only know what I read of its specs. It will stick pretty far into the room. Overall Buck makes stout, reliable stoves. The 261 is a conventional design and under $2000.


----------



## jamesly007 (Aug 23, 2018)

Sorry if this question is stupid, but how does conventional differ from other commonly seen stoves?Also, can I still buy the Fisher brand bear stoves in the USA anymore?


----------



## begreen (Aug 23, 2018)

The  Buck 261 is a non-cat, step top stove. Fisher went out of production a long time ago. They are still available used, but the Buck would burn much cleaner and heat better with less wood.


----------



## jamesly007 (Aug 23, 2018)

I actually like stoves that radiate the heat from the surface more than the ones with blower


----------



## begreen (Aug 23, 2018)

The 261 works both ways. When it gets very cold outside the blower can help with heat circulation around the house.


----------



## jamesly007 (Aug 23, 2018)

Thank you very much with the help, I will compare the models, lots of thanks again! (I might post again to get more help.)


----------



## garybeck (Nov 16, 2019)

most vermont castings stoves can be either top or rear exhaust.


----------



## bholler (Nov 16, 2019)

garybeck said:


> most vermont castings stoves can be either top or rear exhaust.


Yes but then you have a Vermont castings stove to fight with lol


----------



## Sailrmike (Nov 16, 2019)

Jotul


----------

